# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Need help with brand ??

## sirmike

I recently got this from a very good friend even tho i trust him just not sure about this product please help ....
its Infinity labs / munchen germany cyp 250mg/ ml it has a batch number on box but not bottle
see pic and thank you

----------


## SportbikerKid

the fact that you spelled grammar wrong made me lol -.-

----------


## snowman

i have never used it, but hear good things on that lab...

----------


## sirmike

Yes I thought that would be funny as well... 
What concerns me is that I cannot find anything on the web anywhere .
If anyone has info . I'd love to hear it.
Snowman what have you heard.

----------


## snowman

O.k... this is an old lab, that closed down at least 3 years ago if not longer, NOW someone else is using the same lab name, and making their product... we are starting to see, this product here in POrtugal ( in the north of Portugal) and they are bringing it from Spain... i know its says its from Germany, but i don't think its actually from there, but i do know its a recent lab trying to make a "come back", and the people that i know are using , are getting good results... how long is that product good for? if its like any other Ug lab, maybe 1 to 2 years... the label is exactly like that one, but before looked like this....

----------


## sirmike

Is it worth using ??? 
I'm a newb to this stuff ... I was at dr 3 months ago and was diagnosed with low t
I was started on 200mg/ml of cyp every two weeks ... I've found with me that a weekly dose I'm more consistent 
Well I guess from reading on here I'm just curious cause its actually cheaper than my script

----------


## danielzak1990

Hey man, from what im reading here, if you're getting a script from a doctor, i wouldnt go around looking for other options, i know its more expensive but at least you know what u are getting everytime. With the undeground labs, you never know what you get. 
Im not no expert here, just my 2 cents
STICK TO PHARMA STUFF

----------


## snowman

> Is it worth using ??? 
> I'm a newb to this stuff ... I was at dr 3 months ago and was diagnosed with low t
> I was started on 200mg/ml of cyp every two weeks ... I've found with me that a weekly dose I'm more consistent 
> Well I guess from reading on here I'm just curious cause its actually cheaper than my script


Not sure if its worth using bro, and it will be hard for you, to tell if its legit or not, since you are already using test C from your doctor.... IF you were not using anything, then i would say give it a try, then around the 4th week get some blood work done, to see how high your test is in your body, BUT in your case its different.
My best opinion, IF you still want to use more test, and you want to get UG gear, at least get a reputable lab, one that most people like... there is a lot of labs out there, just make sure before you buy, you get the name of the lab, come on here, and ask opinions about the lab, then buy it , if you get positive information on it....as you said before, you cant find anything on it on the web, and what i know about this lab is from what people tell me, i haven't actually used it.... i know its more expensive , but like Danielzak said, If you getting a script, then try to stick to pharma stuff

----------


## Gi812Many

Here here Sir Mike, off topic...Is that your Pitbull in your Avatar?? If so want to know what kennel you got him from  :Smilie:

----------


## sirlance28

Have u got insurance I take 200mg every week and I get mine from walmart for 40.00 a bottle

----------


## dj erk15

> the fact that you spelled grammar wrong made me lol -.-


What i was thinking lol

----------


## sirmike

actually that is a friend of mines pit ...he actually lives in thailand...thats the biggest pit i have ever seen...anyway ..i really appreciate all the info..guys
the bottle i bought at wallgreens was 125.00 200mg/ml-10ml bottle no insurance ...my insurance will not cover any form of low t medicine ...because my levels were at 260 at 37 years old ....my dr wants me to be at 700 ...
anyway heres some info i gave away the bottle well 2 of them to 2 close friend both injected the cyp250
1 friend developed flu like symptoms for 2 days the flu feeling went away ...now he has a red mass on his shoulder he says its very painfull hes actually going to dr tomorrow...the other guy shot in glute no issues ...he is on andro gel ...he said its good gear ..
i will not find out ...the voice of reason has spoken..im gonna stick with the stuff im doing...you guys are awsome

----------


## sirmike

Does anyone have a link to an injection how to page for the quad area .... 
For some reason I have a hard time injecting in the quad 
Do people really get muscle gains from cyp ???

----------


## sirmike

Ok update on brand 2 bottles were bought same day 
1 bottle seemed to be good 
1 bottle everyone that used it got sick and injection area swollen and hurt for a week 
So FYI they said it was horrible

----------


## Enfermo

take whatever that pit bull takes

----------


## OnTheSauce

> take whatever that pit bull takes


Hahaha

----------

